# Rocky vs Colt



## CGL (Jan 14, 2012)

Bosch retailers sell PR20EVSK Colt Palm Grip 5.6 Amp 1-Horsepower Fixed-Base Variable-Speed Router with Edge Guide for about $100.00. I know Bosch has a great reputation but I really need to watch what money I have left. 

The Rocky 30 Trim Router from MLCS sells for approximately $70.00 (plus free shipping) and also has a 1-HP motor speed is adjustable from 10,000 rpm to 30,000 rpm via a speed control dial on the top of the motor housing. The router includes these accessories:
•Snap in dust extraction port (1-1/2" outlet)
•Flush trimming attachment, edge guide
•Spare set of motor brushes
•1/4" router bit collet and a collet wrench

Any comments?

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Looks like a new router MLCS usually back their products well, so I guess you could gamble and have a good deal.
( than you can reveiw it for rest of us) choices choices


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If it's something I plan on working hard I like to go with a tool that has a proven track record. There are a couple of good features I see on the Rocky like easy to change brushes and the area at the bottom is closed up so you can't accidentally stick your fingers into the bit. I would compare the warranties too.


----------



## bendrum (Mar 21, 2014)

If I'm not mistaken, the Rocky 30 looks very much like the Makita RTO701C which is $99.00 on Amazon. My only experience with Makita is my "go to" drill with an unknown age except that the housing is red. I think if you went with the MLCS Rocky 30 you'd be saving a $30.00 and be getting a Makita trim router. I wouldn't know if that's good or bad for a router but I certainly like the reliability of that old and red M601 drill I have.


----------



## rjrombalski (Feb 5, 2014)

Do you know which country manufactures the Rocky 30 trim router?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

rjrombalski said:


> Do you know which country manufactures the Rocky 30 trim router?


china


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Factory Reconditioned Bosch PR20EVSK-RT Colt Variable-Speed Palm Router Kit

...just to add to your choices...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

CGL said:


> Bosch retailers sell PR20EVSK Colt Palm Grip 5.6 Amp 1-Horsepower Fixed-Base Variable-Speed Router with Edge Guide for about $100.00. I know Bosch has a great reputation but I really need to watch what money I have left.
> 
> The Rocky 30 Trim Router from MLCS sells for approximately $70.00 (plus free shipping) and also has a 1-HP motor speed is adjustable from 10,000 rpm to 30,000 rpm via a speed control dial on the top of the motor housing. The router includes these accessories:
> •Snap in dust extraction port (1-1/2" outlet)
> ...




I have one and I love it. It is a powerful little devil and works great. The lock is very much like my Makita and so is the depth adjuster. 

It has a good spindle lock that is easy to use. Right now I have mine in my panto-graph and really enjoy the small size. 
You won't go wrong with it.

Herb


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Nickp said:


> Factory Reconditioned Bosch PR20EVSK-RT Colt Variable-Speed Palm Router Kit
> 
> ...just to add to your choices...


Don't be afraid to buy a reconditioned tool from CPO. They are a great company.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> I have one and I love it. It is a powerful little devil and works great. The lock is very much like my Makita and so is the depth adjuster.
> 
> It has a good spindle lock that is easy to use. Right now I have mine in my panto-graph and really enjoy the small size.
> You won't go wrong with it.
> ...


Thanks Herb I have wondered about that router myself. :smile:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> Thanks Herb I have wondered about that router myself. :smile:


Don I have several routers and when MCLS came out with that on sale about a year ago for $69. + free shipping I jumped for it. 
I keep routers all chucked up ready to go so when I want to round an edge etc. it is just grab and go. So I have a PC trim router and a Makita trim router readytoo with different bits in them.

Herb


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> Don I have several routers and when MCLS came out with that on sale about a year ago for $69. + free shipping I jumped for it.
> I keep routers all chucked up ready to go so when I want to round an edge etc. it is just grab and go. So I have a PC trim router and a Makita trim router readytoo with different bits in them.
> 
> Herb


No wonder you are on the router forum. :laugh2:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Don I have several routers and when MCLS came out with that on sale about a year ago for $69. + free shipping I jumped for it.
> I keep routers all chucked up ready to go so when I want to round an edge etc. it is just grab and go. So I have a PC trim router and a Makita trim router readytoo with different bits in them.
> 
> Herb


Smart way to go...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> No wonder you are on the router forum. :laugh2:


LOL, Don, routers are one of my main tools, I have 3 trim routers, a Dremel router, a Trend 2000 W/ all the assesories, a new Skil plunge/fixed base hand held router, and 2 router tables. They all have bits in them ready to go.

Must have over 100 bits, both 1/2" and 1/4". 

I use a router on everything I build. 

Let the chips fly.

Herb


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Our late friend and Forum Contributor BJ (BobJ3) liked the MLCS trim routers and owned a bunch of them. His school of thought was that it is better to own a bunch of cheap trim routers and replace them as needed rather than pay more for higher quality versions.

I have a little Ryobi trim router that is still going strong after lots of use but I prefer the balance and feel of my Colt PR20.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Add me to the reconditioned Colt list. Don't know about the MLCS router, but there are a ton of accessories for the Colt that may or may not be available for the MLCS model. Bosch's reputation is well deserved. If I have a choice, I'll always feel comfortable with a Bosch tool, even reconditioned, than any other brand.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

By the way, Menards also carries a Performax branded router that is identical to the MLCS and Makita other than being rated for 1.25hp and it often goes on sale for $39 including a case, collet insert to hold 3/8" diameter shafted bits, a roller guide, edge guide, led light, and dust hood.

I have one and the Makita tilt and offset bases fit it perfectly.

http://www.menards.com/main/p-1444448122659-c-10087.htm?tid=-4882468972849253647

4D


----------



## BarnOwl (Nov 25, 2015)

Bosch sells the Colt reconditioned on Amazon for 84.99 with the full warranty and free shipping.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

I have a bunch of drawers to make and, following Neville9999's advice, to set up routers to use for making the drawers, I bought 2 of the Rocky routers from MLCS. I haven't used then yet, other than to turn them on to make sure that they run - yes, and pretty smoothly too - but I do have a couple of comments on the rest of the package. The laminate trimmer accessory is junk - the roller that is supposed to roll on the face doesn't - already in the trash can. The edge guide, which I had planned on using, leaving set-up on the router with the bit installed, is marginal at best. The edges of the guide aren't in line, the attachment to the router is shaky (to put it mildly), not impressed at all so I'll be making my own out of some plywood scraps. The dust collection attachment does seem pretty sturdy though, one of the reasons that I bought them.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

psssst...
Bosch...


----------



## Harlen63 (Jul 15, 2017)

I have had the Colt for several years, and love it. After a couple years of use, the collet broke (I suspect operator error -- me), but I was able to replace it, no further problems.

A few months ago, I added the Rocky 30 to my collection, along with the little table, thinking it would be a handy addition to my shop -- I currently have three larger router tables with various larger routers. On first use (not in the table) I found that I couldn't get the collet on the Rocky to hold a bit. I've tried various bits, all 1/4 shank, and they all tend to creep out of the chuck. I've never had router bits do that, in nearly 40 years of using them.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I've seen repots that Colt collets break from time to time. I keep a spare 1/4 inch collet around. Have 2 1617s on hand so I don't have to change bits.


----------



## antgarcia (Sep 5, 2017)

Rocky.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

The DeWalt 611 with plunge base is my choice and I have the Colt and the Rocky. The Rocky is fine, but its not near as good in my hands compared to the colt or the Bosch. I recently had to send to my Rocky back to Amazon, it broke in less than 30 days. The Colts never broke, in 5 years they still work, DeWalt are the same, they last and last.

I would take a hard look at the DeWalt 611

https://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DWP61...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=XFSJ0YY30DGQSY4112DS

The Bosch is the way to go if its only between the Rocky or Colt. For 69.00 the Rocky is nice, that's about it. The only reason to get it is if you can't spend a bit more money.


----------

